# Hanger Twister



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

New product just in. Its called the Hanger Twister, it will bend and twist 12ga - 8ga wire. A competent person can bend and twist up to 200 pieces an hour. This is a perfect job for an a worker on modified duties.

Let us know what you think. As always your feedback is important to us.

The video was created as a set up guide. You can skip to the end to see it in action.

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/hanger-twister/


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Im sorry but after seeing it im confident I could make something comparable. It looks like you just clamped a drill with an eye lag socket to a vise with something to catch and twist the wire. 

Thats a high price for such a simple tool, especially considering you could by a screw pole that attaches AND twists the wire for you for less. Good luck..


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

This is not something I've ever done in the field. I always ordered my wires and they came out already done. With the exception of drilling with a screwjig as mentioned above.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

And it doesn't even include the drill. Well, A for effort but at best that's a simple jig so you may want to reconsider your price or make scrap the project all together.


----------

